

Beats deal could radically transform music industry - kenjackson
http://gigaom.com/2014/05/09/apple-buying-beats-could-radically-transform-the-digital-music-business/

======
kenjackson
I thought this article was representative of the relatively quick change among
pundits from this deal being a bad idea to one that changes everything.

